# Timberline Model/UL Rating/Any Info At All???



## Jax (Jan 19, 2016)

Good Afternoon All,

This stove was in the house we purchased a little over a year ago.  We have since built out the hearth and had a company move and reinstall per the insurance company's requirements.  I have recently switched insurance companies (and told them up front about the stove) but they have given me a 30 day notice to remove the stove because there is no mfg. / UL info on it.  I found the Timberline Owners Manual in an earlier thread which states that they are in accordance with the requirements of Underwriters Laboratories, Inc and U.L. 1482.  However, my agent says this is not acceptable.  He states that none of the Timberlines have been UL rated.   I am hoping there is someone able to help obtain any info available.   I do not want to remove my stove.  I know this was installed many years ago.  Any and thoughts, ideas, or even a model number for this particular stove are welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## coaly (Jan 19, 2016)

If that floor protection was built to "Insurance company requirements", that insurance company has no clue!
The manual as well as NFPA 211 requires 8 inches floor protection to the sides. (the radiation that heats the floor to the sides gets quite warm)

Looks like the middle size Fireplace in your picture. Depending on measurements; T-PF , *T-SF* , T-LF.  I believe they stand for T- Timberline, P  Petite, S Small, L  Large. Sized very close to a Fisher (He was a Fisher builder that had license revoked) Middle size fits about 20 inch log, largest 24 inch. The single doors go by T-18 , 24, 33 for firebox / log length.

Is there a combustible wall behind stove, and how far away is the wall? (measurement to combustible wall - not stone if that is built to the specs of a wall shield with 1 inch air space behind shield)

If there is no UL tag on stove, they don't have to accept it as being tested.


----------

